# R20 AQUARIUMS - sri lanka / maldives/ phillipines..400 fish!!!



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

sri lanka/ maldives arrived last night.
order came in great

blonde naso tangs
powder blue tangs
tenetti tangs
mimic tangs
scopas tangs
dejardini sailfin tangs (red sea)
blochii tangs
unicorn tangs
clown tangs
yellow tangs (from past hawaii)
magnificent rabbitfish (bali)
morish idols
zoster heniocus butterflys
midas blennys
red scooter blennys
multiple types of sand sifting gobies
many types of anthias - squammipnis, dispar, evansi, randals, maldives square spots
many types of fairy wrasse
2 types of leopard wrasse
LOTS OF CLEANER BLOOD AND PISTOL SHRIMP
purple fire fish
md lg and xxl yellow clown gobies ( citron)
and much much more

expecting Philippines friday late evening ready for sale saturday! i will post a list soon


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Arrived in good shape. Acclimation has begun. 

Opening 12 NOON Saturday.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

please post fish list! thanks!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

NOON you say Red ?


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Any snail came in? Thanks


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

12 Noon......just to be safe (although I can't be held responsible for management  ) 

A tonne of snails arrived.


----------



## vegs (May 6, 2014)

What type of snails?


----------

